# Anyone invested in this yet?



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.kickstart...one-and-android

I just backed them for $115 yesterday when the pledge amount was at $40,000, now its over 1.4 mil.

I think it's a great idea, and everyday they keep adding new features that the release model will have.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I really want this: http://www.nike.com/fuelband/

but I don't want to spend $200 on it


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Guys I bought the wimm one watch and I'm loving it...can't wait to see what they do with it..

http://www.wimm.com/


----------



## iwanaleya (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha that's funny my buddy and I were just talking about this earlier this week and we both invested the other day.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Man I love the idea of stuff like this, but when I think about it, the most important things about my watch now just aren't there. I've had the same sportswatch for years and I've given the thing a beating. Smashed it up on rock, scraped it along in caves and it's only got a few scratches that don't impede reading it at all.

The only real dealbreaker there though is the battery. I'd want to read some reviews to see if the durability is up to snuff like they claim, but for all the cool extra features I could learn to be a little more careful with it. I need my watch to last an order of years, though. There's only a scant few things that I intentionally take my watch off for and besides those, I like that it's just a thing that always works and is always there.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Meh ill pass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

The video did not wow me...I'm not sure how much more convenient my galnex/ICS experience could become..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iwanaleya (Jul 19, 2011)

nocoast said:


> The video did not wow me...I'm not sure how much more convenient my galnex/ICS experience could become..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As someone who is a semi avid cycler/MTBer it wow'd me, I can tell you it would be more overall convenience than just Platform/OS based experience for myself.. it'd be so nice to not have to mount my phone to my handlebars anymore or to try and find or spend a way to do it. I'm sure there will be some Dev's that will do some really interesting things with the Pebble.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

iwanaleya said:


> As someone who is a semi avid cycler/MTBer it wow'd me, I can tell you it would be more overall convenience than just Platform/OS based experience for myself.. it'd be so nice to not have to mount my phone to my handlebars anymore or to try and find or spend a way to do it. I'm sure there will be some Dev's that will do some really interesting things with the Pebble.


yup, this would be my main reason for getting it. just dont know if it is worth $100 to have my time/speed/distance/and messages right in front of me. but is sure its tempting. but i have never really been a watch wearer.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the idea for swimming. What's the. Bluetooth distance on our nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

For 3.99 you can use this editors choice app. EndOmOndoO sports tracker pro https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.endomondo.android.pro 
Sent from my HTC One-X (GSM)


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

iwanaleya said:


> As someone who is a semi avid cycler/MTBer it wow'd me, I can tell you it would be more overall convenience than just Platform/OS based experience for myself.. it'd be so nice to not have to mount my phone to my handlebars anymore or to try and find or spend a way to do it. I'm sure there will be some Dev's that will do some really interesting things with the Pebble.


Love the avatar.

On Topic: I'd love to grab one honestly, but I'd like to see one in person before hand..


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude so their goal was 100,000 and they've already hit 1.4 mil?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Dude so their goal was 100,000 and they've already hit 1.4 mil?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


2 mil in the next couple hours

EDIT: over 2 mil now


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone know the range on our Bluetooth? I want to know if it'll reach when I'm in the pool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> Anyone know the range on our Bluetooth? I want to know if it'll reach when I'm in the pool.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


hooked up to my bluetooth speakers I can walk 40+ feet away until it drops off. that with walls in between


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

get the wimm one from wimm labs. Its the best smartwatch.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I paid for it


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> get the wimm one from wimm labs. Its the best smartwatch.


That would be great if it lasted more than a day.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

it lasts 1 day. all you have to do is charge it at night and it has twice the features as the pebble and a ton of dev support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

and wimm offers amazing customer service

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the fact that eink is being used. And I am helping a great cause. I would buy the wimm if it were 50 bucks cheaper, but for what I use it for the pebble will be just enough. Plust the fact that over 15,000 have invested, including devs, that in the next few months after release I will be able to build my own app or see what others have to offer. Its a great idea for the android community, and is a great device overall. If I had to plug it in overnight I wouldn't wear it, personally. I wear wristwatches that don't need charging. I'd forget. This makes it simple.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Im gonna go with wimm. Its actually android based, and has a lot more features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

I backed this when I first saw it. $115 isn't bad, considering the competition.

I originally had preordered an I'm Watch, and considered the Wimm. The more I thought about it, charging my watch every night would have been a pain, not to mention poor readability outdoors. The biggest problem though, in my eyes, was water resistance. They advertise "splashproof" but that it can't be submerged. I honestly didn't want to wash my hands wrong one day, then be out a $200+ watch, so I backed out.

Now, e-ink display? 7 day battery? Water resistant enough to go swimming? Yes please.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I just backed the pebble with the $115. I thought about going with the wimm one but not at that price and I can't go swimming with it so I changed my mind. Unfortunately we have to wait for September.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> I just backed the pebble with the $115. I thought about going with the wimm one but not at that price and I can't go swimming with it so I changed my mind. Unfortunately we have to wait for September.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I doubt we will have to wait that long. They just announced that the sdk will be available to everyone. More apps, yes please. I Think that with the 2.5 mil they have now that they will either ship early or add on the the watch itself.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hell I just want it for the GolfCaddie app. Way more convenient than pulling out my phone on every hole. Might just be in on this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

3.5 mil so far!! Wow!


----------



## ruvort (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm still not wow'd by this device. Not trying to bash it but it just doesn't have a classy or techie appeal to it that I'd expect.

Sent from my HTC Rezound via Tapatalk








MyColorScreen


----------

